# hmmmmmm



## Jenny1966

*Do you think these two are plotting something ........ *


----------



## jenny armour

plotting or plotted whatever thats two guilty faces


----------



## Tracy Lou

They look like their up to something. I think they have the "caught in the act" look. 

Stunning pair by the way.


----------



## ellsbells0123

Fantastic


----------



## lymorelynn

'Who? Us?' 
Definitely up to something there  Brilliantly captured photos :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## buffie

Go away :glare: This is cat business :angry:


----------



## marleyboo

theyre planning to take over the world! 

whilst the white one looks sweet and demure and distracts you, the tortie is off with your handbag into your bank account and off to dare i say........

buy some illegail catnip  to distirbute amongst the youth kitties :cornut:


theyre beautiful! great photos made me giggle! xxx


----------



## raggie doll

Now this looks like my schumy and keiko trust me your be begging for them to not team up together. My two are DEVILS and i mean DEVILS that should be in the insane asylum


----------



## Anca

:biggrin: Great pictures, you've got them ha ha, what guilty faces!

Really beautiful cats.


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh some definite naughtiness going on there.....but I don't care, I just want to reach in to the screen and scoop them up to cover them in smoochy kisses, and cuddle them and tickle tums, and oh! those paws need a special kiss.....

ahem, sorry, not sure what came over me then! That's the double effect of Molly _and _ Manny.


----------



## Jenny1966

Thanks everyone 


I found what the problem was! Manny had lost his ping pong ball down the side and Molly was trying to get it for him :001_wub: ...... mind you she probably wanted to steal it from him :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:001_unsure: Be afraid, be very afraid :lol:


----------



## raggs

Super pics Jenny, and be carefull, those two def have a plan lol.....best wishes.......Chris


----------



## Anca

raggs said:


> Super pics Jenny, and be carefull, those two def have a plan lol.....best wishes.......Chris


They always do, don't they?


----------



## ukdave

awwwwwww beautiful they look like they're trying to open the cupboard. )))


----------

